# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  لكل محبي الكرشات طريقه عمل الكرشات

## أميرة قوس النصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مسا الورد



الكرشاااااااااااات والفوراغ

المقادير




قطعة كبيرة كرشة ضانى
كوب أرز
بصلة كبيرة مبشورة
2ملعقة كبيرة بقدونس
ربع كيلو لحمة مفرومة
ملح وبهارات
2ملعقة كبيرة سمن





الطريقة

بعد تنظيف الكرشة وغسلها جيداً

ادعكيها بالدقيق وتشطف بالماء

توضع فى إناء به ماء مغلى نص ساعة وتشطف

يوضع الأرز المغسول ومبشور البصل والبقدونس واللحم والبهارات مع بعضها وتقلب جيدا ً




تحشى فى قطعة الكرشة المخيطة من جميع الجوانب ما عدا جانب واحد مفتوح وتحشى منه ثم تخيط

يضغط على القطعة بالشوكة وتوضع فى وعاء به ماء مغلى ونضبف لها ملعقة ملح ونصف ملعقة خل وتوضع على نار قوية حتى تغلى



تهدا الحرارة بعد ساعة وتترك حتى النضج ثم تنشل لتبرد وتقدم




ونقول هيك صحتين وعافية

وداعة الله

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قرفتوني الاكل :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(5): 
 :SnipeR (40): 
 :Eh S(14): 
 :Bl (10): 
 :SnipeR (33): 
 :EEK!: 

 :SnipeR (83): 

يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع اكلة مقرفة :SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (6): 

شفتوا زوقها ما سدقتوني :SnipeR (30):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرااااااااااااااا مها 
  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع اكلة مقرفة
> 
> شفتوا زوقها ما سدقتوني


مالك والله انها اكلتالعمر ما حد بحكي عن نعمة ربنا قرف حرام عليك  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _مالك والله انها اكلتالعمر ما حد بحكي عن نعمة ربنا قرف حرام عليك_


اي نعمة اللي بتحكي عنها يا آكلة الكرشات ....الله سبحانه وتعالى كرم الانسن بأكلات احسن من هيك اكلة مقرفة ومقرفة ومقرفة .... :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (6):  :SnipeR (70):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اعملي استفتاء عالاكله 

خلينا نشوف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يع يع يع يع يع يع 

و على قولة الطنطات يئ يئ يئ يئ يئ يئ  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله انكم اغرب مخالوقات شفتها الكرشات اكله يابيييييييييي شو الي نفس اكولها بس انه قرف هاد اشي غريب :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بالنسبه الي اكله زاكيه 
وبحبها كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
وخصوصا مع ( البن ) المنسف
يا الله ما ازكاها
والي بحكي قرف مممممممممممممم
ما بعرف شو بدي احكيلو 
خليها بنفسه 
وان شاء الله راح يجي يوم عليك توكلها غصب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا عني عليك يا ابو حماد الكرشات اكلت العمر

----------


## عُبادة

انا صحيح ما باكل منها 
بس ما بصير نقول عنها قرف

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

والله انها اكلة زاكية ونفسي فيها من زمان الله يسامحك شهيتيني

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اهداء لكل اللي بحبوها 
من الاخر مها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا مها على الاكله 

انا بحبها كتيييير كتيييييييير 

يسلموووو يا مها

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  سوالفكو
انا ماباكلها :Bl (35):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_انا صحيح ما باكل منها 
بس ما بصير نقول عنها قرف
_



 :SnipeR (62): You are a good man

----------


## saousana

شو يعني ما بتكلو كرشات متقدمين يعني 
وصلتكو التكنولوجيا ويع سرنا نأرف من الكرشات 
ومن اكل السوء كمان لانو أرف أرف أرف شو هاد 
احنا نباكل اشي مش عصري 
يا جيل البسكوت انتو  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يعععععععععععععععع

أرف أرف أرف شو هاد 

مش متخيل حالي اوكلها بيوم  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

كمان هاي اذواق ياجماعه  :Db465236ff: 
مالكوا نازلين ببعض

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيب ليش ما  نعملوا إستفتاء على الموضوع  وتشوفوا مين اللي بحب الكرشه ومين ما بيحبها 

انا من ناحيتي بموت فيها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  والله سبقتيني يا زهره.. لسه بدي احكي هيك :Db465236ff: 
يا جماعه عادي, حريات شخصه واذواق.. انا شخصيا لا روس ولا كرشات هذول مرفوضات نهائيا عندي..

----------


## saousana

> يعععععععععععععععع
> 
> أرف أرف أرف شو هاد 
> 
> مش متخيل حالي اوكلها بيوم


بعرف في باريس عندكم ما كانو يعملوها 
مو متعود عليها  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بعرف في باريس عندكم ما كانو يعملوها 
> مو متعود عليها


مش قصه باريس ، بس مجرد شكلها بخلي نفسي تلعي 

يعني احبها بالغصب  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

من الاخر وما رح اعيد كلامي رح اطبخ الكوا كرشات بيوم ورح اجيها الكوا وياويلة الي رح ما ب :SnipeR (40):  :Az3ar: وكل بشوف 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
انا اكتشفت انه الديمقراطية ما بتمشي معاكوا 
قال الكرشات :31d13c231e:  مقرفه من كثر ما بتفهم انت واياه  بلاكل اما عالم :SnipeR (13): 
ومالها الروس والكوارع ؟!
اي لو صحت لسيد سيدك ما مات بس كثر الحكي شغلتكوا :Baeh:  :Baeh: 
استنوا يومين اول واحد رح يوكل منها محمد القسايمة مشان بتخيل حاله  :Encore:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_من الاخر وما رح اعيد كلامي رح اطبخ الكوا كرشات بيوم ورح اجيها الكوا وياويلة الي رح ما بوكل بشوف 


انا اكتشفت انه الديمقراطية ما بتمشي معاكوا 
قال الكرشات مقرفه من كثر ما بتفهم انت واياه  بلاكل اما عالم
ومالها الروس والكوارع ؟!
اي لو صحت لسيد سيدك ما مات بس كثر الحكي شغلتكوا
استنوا يومين اول واحد رح يوكل منها محمد القسايمة مشان بتخيل حاله 

_


*ي**عني يا مها أحرجتينا بهالعزومة .. ليه مغلبة حالك ؟؟!!*
*إن كان ولا بد ... ومصرة .., خلاص أكيد جايين ...
وأكيد انت ما راح تكوني عاملة بس كرشات إلا ما يكون في مقبلات معها ...
بنوكل من المقبلات ولا تزعلي ..
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مقبلات سلطة عيون  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ajluni top

يا سلام عليch

من الاخرررررررررر

تعرفي تطبخي كرشات :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_مقبلات سلطة عيون_ 

ل*ا إله  إلا الله ...سلطة عيووون 

مها يا حبيبتي من وين جايبة إنت كل هالعنف ... مالها اللحمة والدجاج والسمك من شو بيشكو ..

ليه سايبه الخير هاد كله ورايحة على الكرش والرجلين والعيون والروس والكوارع والطحال  ... 
مصاحبة مصاصة دماء وأنا ما بعرف 
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
> _مقبلات سلطة عيون_ 
> 
> ل*ا إله  إلا الله ...سلطة عيووون 
> 
> مها يا حبيبتي من وين جايبة إنت كل هالعنف ... مالها اللحمة والدجاج والسمك من شو بيشكو ..
> 
> ليه سايبه الخير هاد كله ورايحة على الكرش والرجلين والعيون والروس والكوارع والطحال  ... 
> ...


طيب بلاش سلطة حلزونات  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هاي جديده الاكلة وررعه رح اجربها عليكوا


وهاي كمان

----------


## محمد العزام

الله اكبر ما في احلى من هيك اكلات شو كرشلات وحلزونات انا اللحمة كلها ما باكلها  :Eh S(2): 

انا مش معزوم  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الله اكبر ما في احلى من هيك اكلات شو كرشلات وحلزونات انا اللحمة كلها ما باكلها 
> 
> انا مش معزوم


لا معزوم مش مشاور حد بالخاوة رح يجي الكل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_لا معزوم مش مشاور حد بالخاوة رح يجي الكل_ 


 ول يا مها ول والله ما بحبها والله ما بحبها  :Eh S(2): 
خلص ببعثلك مندوب عني بس رايحين تندموا على هيك مندوب عشان هو بيفطر على كرشات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _لا معزوم مش مشاور حد بالخاوة رح يجي الكل_ 
> 
> 
>  ول يا مها ول والله ما بحبها والله ما بحبها 
> خلص ببعثلك مندوب عني بس رايحين تندموا على هيك مندوب عشان هو بيفطر على كرشات


مش شرط تحبها جيب المندوب وتعال  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

*مها*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *مها*


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
__

*فرجيني صور بقدر عليها ... وإنت عارفة .. 
*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع  :Bl (35):

----------


## زهره التوليب

وبعدين معكو...شو هالصور :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> وبعدين معكو...شو هالصور


حبيبتي زهرة شو مالك متضايقه :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

احلى شي 
يوم عيد الاضحى
وانت رايح عند قرايبك وانتا مش ماكل شي وميت من الجوع وتلاقيهم عالمين كرشات 
وانت يعني اذا ما اكلت بجوز تموت 
شو بدك تعمل
والله اكله زاكيه
صحيح تنظيفها مش حلو
بس والله طعمها زاكي
بعدين الي بقرفو عشانا وسخه
مهي بتنقع وبتتنظف 

ولا تنسو المعلاق شو كان قبل ما توكلو

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يسامحكوا...مستحيل ...ما بفوت على البيت :1a9661cee1:

----------


## The Gentle Man

له دموع الورد
والله اكله زاكيه  :Eh S(15):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): 

يع يع يع يع يع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (24):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (33):  :SnipeR (33):  :SnipeR (33): 

اكلة مقرفة والله البوذيين بستحوا ياكلوها عنجد وبدون مزح مقرفة وما بصير نعمل دعاية لأكلة مقرفة بالمنتدى :SnipeR (40):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_

اكلة مقرفة والله البوذيين بستحوا ياكلوها عنجد وبدون مزح مقرفة وما بصير نعمل دعاية لأكلة مقرفة بالمنتدى
_


 احمد في ناس بتوكلها 
لا تعمل هيك
انت ما بتحبها
خلص 
لا تدخل الموضوع  :SnipeR (46):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شيلونا اياها من الشريط مشان ما حد يدخل والله بس اشوف العنوان بقرف كل الاكل :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اكلة مقرفة والله البوذيين بستحوا ياكلوها عنجد وبدون مزح مقرفة وما بصير نعمل دعاية لأكلة مقرفة بالمنتدى


 :SnipeR (36): 
مثلا يا احمد صورة ابو قرعه الي حاططها حضرتك صورة رمزية الك ما بحبها ولا بطيق اشوفها بس شو اعمل محترم رغبتك  :SnipeR (57): 
 انا هاي الاكلة بموت فيها ما عجبتك بلاش تعليقاتك  :SnipeR (4): 
مشكور على المرور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أغير صورتي الرمزية وتحذفي الموضوع المقرف ....وحدة بوحدة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> أغير صورتي الرمزية وتحذفي الموضوع المقرف ....وحدة بوحدة


 :SnipeR (72):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> __


بلاش انتي الخسرانة خليكي اتفرجي على صورة تامر حسني اللي بتكرهيه ...وما رح اغيرها من هون لألف سنة بس موضوعك بكرا بروح وما حد بتذكرو وانا بكون خلصت من القرف :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بلاش انتي الخسرانة خليكي اتفرجي على صورة تامر حسني اللي بتكرهيه ...وما رح اغيرها من هون لألف سنة بس موضوعك بكرا بروح وما حد بتذكرو وانا بكون خلصت من القرف


تذكر في اكلات اقرف من الكرشات واسخم منها مثل سلسطة الصراصير وعيون القطط وكثير بخلي المنتدى يتعرف على كافة انواع الاكلات العالمية وبعملها شغلتي وعلى العموم ما بقرف من اشي  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _تذكر في اكلات اقرف من الكرشات واسخم منها مثل سلسطة الصراصير وعيون القطط وكثير بخلي المنتدى يتعرف على كافة انواع الاكلات العالمية وبعملها شغلتي وعلى العموم ما بقرف من اشي_


اسخم من الكرشات ما في ....بعدين شو القرف هاد صراصير وقطط ....انتي بالعادة بتاكلي هيك شي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اسخم من الكرشات ما في ....بعدين شو القرف هاد صراصير وقطط ....انتي بالعادة بتاكلي هيك شي؟؟؟؟؟


لا بس عندي قاعده بتحكي ما بصير اقرف من اشي مش محرم اكلة وقبل م اجرب ما بحكم  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _لا بس عندي قاعده بتحكي ما بصير اقرف من اشي مش محرم اكلة وقبل م اجرب ما بحكم_


خلص خلص نكتفي بهذا القدر من القرف لأني بصراحة معدتي صارت تلعي علي اصلا النقاش معك عقيم وخلي قاعدتك تنفعك ......  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما في شي قرف
يعني هلا انت يا احمد ما بتوكل معلاق
الي هي منتشرة اكثر شي
 :SnipeR (61):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
_له دموع الورد
والله اكله زاكيه 



_

----------


## غسان

__

_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .._

----------


## anoucha

شكرا احنا كمان بنعمل طبخة متلها في اختلافات بسيطة وبنسميها دوارة عصبان وبحبها كتير كتييييير :SnipeR (94):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا رب يا كريم 

انك يا مها تمسكي الكرشي و هي طالعه من بطن الذبيحه و تحطيها على كتافك و تنقليها عالبيت و الريحه طالعه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أم صالح 99

شكرااااااااااا :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

